# Looking for blank sublimatable mini hockey sticks



## Rocketman (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm looking for blank mini hockey sticks that I can sublimate on. Or is there an easy coating option for regular plastic ones. Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey send me an email


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

We stock sublimatible mini hockey sticks. They are 19" in length. Item number UN6010. Let me know if you have any questions on them.


----------



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, Johnson Plastics has them! I just did 2 dozen and they're a snap to do! Kids love them!


----------



## Rocketman (Oct 7, 2010)

I've got 50 on order and tons of little hockey boys and girls excited to get em!!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Post some pics when you get them finished. Always cool to see unique items.


----------

